# getting film pictures on the computer



## Ejazzle

how do you guys do it? 

what is your preffered method? 

I am new to film and want some ideas! 

thanks!


----------



## Big Mike

Most labs can scan your film and give you the files on a disc.  

For high quality files, you can get yourself a dedicated film scanner or take it to a pro lab for a drum scan or something like that.


----------



## yip812

Probably not ideal (but cheap)

I process at walmart and have them put them on a CD.  I was processing then scanning, but that takes alot of time and doesn't really save you much money.  And the quality of the CD photos are the same as the prints.


----------



## henkelphoto

I use a Minolta Dimage 5400dpi film scanner. Apparently it isn't made anymore which is a shame, but you can find them on ebay once in a while. It's a nice scanner with digital ice (cuts down on spotting time) and manual/automatic point focus. It will scan in an image at up to 127 megs. 

Jerry


----------



## frXnz kafka

My school has a Nikon Coolscan 9000 that I use to scan my film. It scans at 4000dpi, and the results are great. Not sure how expensive they are.


----------

